# Photo recommendation engine



## i-anders (Jan 5, 2008)

My friends and I have developed an image browser, which we think is quite cool. It basically helps you to explore images based on your own specific taste. By dragging images to the four squares at the top you tell the system what you like, and it will give you image suggestions based on your taste. We call it "Image Suggest from inSuggest".

Now we are looking to get feedback on our web site. Please take a preview look and send us your feedback. Your feedback is highly appreciated!

http://images.insuggest.com/

Have a nice photo weekend!
Anders


----------

